# Wild camping in Portsmouth



## PFH (Jun 8, 2008)

Looking to park over night for the Isle O White ferry, any ideas ?


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Great CP on the Portsdown Hills overlooking the city and the Churchillian pub nearby. 

I am not a wild camper - well, in that way, so not sure if this is good suggestion or what but it's a superb vantage point.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Will they not let you park up in the ferry carpark? What time were you going to arrive? Alternatively there is a pay & display carpark right outside the entrance, perhaps you can stay overnight there.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Have just been advised that pub is now a car dealer, but the CP is still there and if you google map it there are lots of MHs in there at that time.


----------



## lamperter (May 27, 2005)

*Parking*

Just park by the Avenue de Caen near the D Day musem, (seafront)it is on a meter but that runs from 0800 to 1800 a few vans sometimes park there


----------

